# Bristle worms



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Bristle worms, a few years ago these things were a sign of doom. We thought they would eat our corals, fish, TVs and I Pods. 
Sometimes my reef is full of tiny ones and other times like now there are only a few giant ones. I just fed the tank with blackworms, mysis and pellets and I was watching the fish eat.
Did you ever see the original 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea starring Kirk Douglas? Ok maybe you are too young but there was this squid about a hundred feet long and it was eating this submarine. 
That is a close cousin to the bristle worms I have in my tank.
There was a few pellets on the gravel and I noticed some movement, from 4 different places. All of a sudden four giant tentacles as large as my couch, Ok maybe a little smaller, emerged from the rock and battled each other for this one pellet. I mean they were fighting so hard that two pictures fell off my wall. It was scary. One worm finally swallowed the pellet in one gulp and the other three retreated but the scowl on their faces would scare the yellow off a canary. No really. I just thought I would share this with you.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gee is that anything like the 8' worm at oregon reefs?

interesting fight for food though.

Some report nighttime eating of zoos FWIW.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

LMFAO! Great reading thank you. Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I snorted...


----------



## AquaOverflow (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I second the request for pic.


----------

